# Thread-Neustart - Nur wie?



## Peetman (8. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe von log4j abgeleitet eine eigene kleine Bibliothek geschrieben, die zum Loggen verwendet werden soll.
Nun sollen die Logfiles bei erreichen bestimmter Bedingungen rotiert werden. Das klappt soweit auch.

Damit große Logfiles während ihres Rotationsvorganges nicht das Logging aufhalten, habe ich die Rotation in einen Thread ausgelagert. Auch das funktioniert grundsätzlich.

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem:

Wenn der besagte Thread in der Methode *run()* eine Endlosschleife fährt, klappt alles, bis auf das Beenden des Programmes, *solange* ich nicht im *Programm* etwas aufrufe, dass dafür sorgt, dass der Thread gestoppt wird.
Das ist soweit normal, aber für meine Zwecke unschön; Die Logging-Bibliothek soll auch von Vollpfosten benutzt werden können, die keine Ahnung von Threads & Co. haben, und nicht dazu zu bewegen sind, den Logger "zu stoppen". (Die Argumentation: dann beendet sich ihr Programm eben einfach nicht, weil der Thread noch läuft und läuft und läuft, zieht nicht; die benutzen dann einfach nicht *diesen* Logger, sondern machen anderen Mist; Und das Ziel soll eigentlich sein, dass die diesen Logger benutzen, damit anderes drum herum einfacher wird).

Konsequenz: *run()* nicht endlos, und jedes Mal, wenn ich etwas in die Queue packe, um es aus dem Weg zu räumen (also im *rollOver()*), den Thread aus meiner Bibliothek heraus neu starten.

Und genau hier klemmt es:

*foobar.start()*

kehrt ordnungsgemäß zurück, aber ausser beim ersten Aufruf, wird '*foobar.run()*' nicht ausgeführt.
*foobar.isAlive()* liefert korrekt "false", der Thread läuft also nicht noch.
*foobar.run()* selber aufrufen ist irgendwie sinnbefreit, da sich damit die Nebenläufigkeit erledigt.

Hat jemand eine Idee, warum der Thread zwar sagt er sei nicht am Leben, die VM aber trotzdem '*run()*' nicht aufruft?

Ich sehe ja ein, dass der Thread vielleicht nach einer Rückkehr aus '*run()*' nicht mehr jungfräulichen Zustandes ist, und ich könnte auch damit leben, dass '*start()*' dann nicht ohne weiteres will, *WENN* es etwas wie "*reset()*" gibt.

Ich will den Thread nicht jedes Mal neu erzeugen, da hängt eine LinkedList dran, die noch dazu ja bereits Elemente enthalten kann ... Dann wäre neu Erzeugen extrem doof, zumal ich nur *einen* Thread haben will, und keine zwei; Denn die könnten sich wieder mit Dateinamen gegenseitig in die Quere kommen.

Kann mir irgend jemand einen heißen Tipp geben? Wenn sich zu diesem Problem, dass 'start()' mehr erwartet als ich weiß, etwas in der offiziellen Java-Dokumentation findet, war ich zu blöd es zu finden und wäre auch für Hinweise diesbezüglich dankbar.

Vielen Dank im voraus

Peter


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Sep 2005)

im faq bereich gibts n gutes tutorial zu threads...

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15778

Entweder es steht direkt in dem Tutorial von luma, oder in dem Tutorial ist ein Link zu nem anderen Thread-Tutorial...


----------



## Mag1c (8. Sep 2005)

Hi,

das Problem daß die Anwendung bei laufendem Thread nicht endet, kannst du mit setDaemon(true); lösen.

Einen beendeten Thread kannst du nicht neu starten. Der ist als Thread nicht mehr existent sondern nur noch als Java-Objekt(e). Du kannst deine ganze Logik und auch die Daten in eine Klasse packen, die das Iface Runnable implementiert. Davon hast du dann genau eine Instanz und du kannst mit new Thread(runnable).start(); einen neuen Thread damit starten. Eine Logik, daß nur ein Thread laufen darf, mußt du aber trotzdem selbst einbauen.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Peetman (8. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten, das/die Tutorial/s werde ich mir nachher noch in einer ruhigeren Minute anschaun.



			
				Mag1c hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das Problem daß die Anwendung bei laufendem Thread nicht endet, kannst du mit setDaemon(true); lösen.



Ich weiß. Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass das keine sinnbringende Lösung für mein Problem ist, da dann auch das was der Thread macht gnadenlos gekillt wird. Und so ein Zwangsexit mitten im Packprozess ist meistens eher kontraproduktiv ;-)

Ich wollte gerne, dass der Thread die aktuelle Arbeit noch beendet, so dass die Applikation ggf. 1-2 Minuten später beendet wird und solange im "shutdown" verharrt.

Jedoch:



			
				Mag1c hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einen beendeten Thread kannst du nicht neu starten. Der ist als Thread nicht mehr existent sondern nur noch als Java-Objekt(e).



erklärt dann, was da (nicht) los ist :-/ *grummel* *mift* Nagut ... 



			
				Mag1c hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst deine ganze Logik und auch die Daten in eine Klasse packen, die das Iface Runnable implementiert. Davon hast du dann genau eine Instanz und du kannst mit new Thread(runnable).start(); einen neuen Thread damit starten. Eine Logik, daß nur ein Thread laufen darf, mußt du aber trotzdem selbst einbauen.



*hmmm* Klingt so, als könnte ich das hinkriegen ;-)

Danke für den Hinweis, das sieht vielversprechend aus.

Peter


----------



## Peetman (16. Sep 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

wie's aussieht habe ich es geschafft 

Der HInweis mit dem Thread der kein Thread, sondern nur noch eine speicherverbrauchende Leiche, ist, sowie der Hinweis auf das Interface "Runnable" haben sehr geholfen.

Das Konstrukt, jeweils nur einen Thread das Runnable-implementierende Objekt auszuführen war dann eher Pippifax ;-)

Danke nochmal an alle (beide), und wenn ich wüßte, wie man die Frage des Themas als "Beantwortet" markiert, würde ich's tun ...


----------

